# Foster Announces Retirement.



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks for everything big fella. As a fan I feel privledged to have had you play with the Pacers your whole career. Per minute one of the best rebounders of our generation. A top notch hustle guy who always contributed when he was on the floor.

The team and the fans will miss you. Hope to see you with the team somewhere in the future.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

That's a shame, when healthy this year he wasn't all that bad. Gonna miss that guy.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

**** him.

Nah, but for real, it's always the players you hate that you'd love to have on your team.

And I hated this ****ing guy.

That's the best compliment you're going to get out of me.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

His KVBL self is on my team. Rebounding machine. Big contributor to some of my fantasy teams over the years.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

It's a shame once we finally started to be competitive again he has to hang it up. Loved Foster's game and it was an honor to have him play his entire career as a Pacer. Hopefully he stays involved with the team somehow.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I really wanted to hear the boos for him in Chicago this year... it's too bad.


----------



## ran495 (Mar 27, 2012)

hi all, i've been a jeff foster fan all my adult life. i live in the Philippines, where everybody only seems to care about the big names in the NBA (Rose, James, etc). He's my star player whenever i play NBA video games. Anyways, i was wondering if any Pacer fans in the US can help me by telling me where i can buy his jersey online besides the NBA store? Please and thanks.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

ran495 said:


> hi all, i've been a jeff foster fan all my adult life. i live in the Philippines, where everybody only seems to care about the big names in the NBA (Rose, James, etc). He's my star player whenever i play NBA video games. Anyways, i was wondering if any Pacer fans in the US can help me by telling me where i can buy his jersey online besides the NBA store? Please and thanks.


Welcome to the site! Would love to see you stick around and talk Pacers basketball with us. Anyways, to answer your question the official Indiana Pacers online store is by far the best place to order any Pacers clothing that I know of. 

http://pacersgear.com/players/foster.html

Hopefully that's what you were looking for! :cheers:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I think he was looking for Chinese knockoffs... I don't think the Chinese know who Jeff Foster is.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Gonzo said:


> I think he was looking for Chinese knockoffs... I don't think the Chinese know who Jeff Foster is.


Most chinese knockoff jersey websites don't even have Danny Granger jerseys nevermind Jeff Foster.


----------



## ran495 (Mar 27, 2012)

Gonzo said:


> I think he was looking for Chinese knockoffs... I don't think the Chinese know who Jeff Foster is.





Knick_Killer31 said:


> Welcome to the site! Would love to see you stick around and talk Pacers basketball with us. Anyways, to answer your question the official Indiana Pacers online store is by far the best place to order any Pacers clothing that I know of.
> 
> http://pacersgear.com/players/foster.html
> 
> Hopefully that's what you were looking for! :cheers:


Thanks for the welcome! I really can't wait for the Pacers to reach the playoffs and kick some serious butt (off topic). 

I have seen this site but the shipping costs are ridiculous, its almost as if i bought 2 jerseys for the price of one. I'm not looking for chinese knock offs, i hope to get a real jeff foster jersey before they stop making them. 

i saw this link, but im doubting the authenticity as the customer support wont respond to me.

http://www.customcheapjersey.com/in...entic-stitched-road-jersey-black-p-11137.html


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah definitely don't use that website. Most chinese knockoff jersey sites that are actually legit sell their jerseys for under $20 and they have their own pictures of the jerseys. I ordered for over a year but eventually my site stopped accepting paypal so I haven't ordered since.


----------



## ran495 (Mar 27, 2012)

have you guys also noticed that pacersgear.com doesn't have an email add? i cant really afford to call them just to ask their sizes...

also another question if i may, do they put the jerseys on sale during the off season? since its really expensive i want to know when the best time to buy is. please and thanks.


----------



## ran495 (Mar 27, 2012)

Jeff Foster retirement press conference

http://www.nba.com/pacers/video/2012/03/26/JeffFosterretirementflv-2047282


----------



## ran495 (Mar 27, 2012)

i found this jeff foster feature on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfN19H4O1xA


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

ran495 said:


> have you guys also noticed that pacersgear.com doesn't have an email add? i cant really afford to call them just to ask their sizes...
> 
> also another question if i may, do they put the jerseys on sale during the off season? since its really expensive i want to know when the best time to buy is. please and thanks.


I don't think they really go on sale but I could be wrong.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster's might go on sale.


----------



## ran495 (Mar 27, 2012)

@Gonzo

i will be sooo waiting for that sale. hopefully the sale is available online during the offseason.


----------

